

Cat parasite toxoplasma uses 'Trojan horse' to infect human brain - greenyoda
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/cat-parasite-toxoplasma-uses-trojan-horse-to-infect-human-brain-and-may-cause-suicidal-thoughts-and-risktaking-8390165.html

======
greenyoda
Link to the cited research paper:

GABAergic Signaling Is Linked to a Hypermigratory Phenotype in Dendritic Cells
Infected by Toxoplasma gondii

[http://www.plospathogens.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2F...](http://www.plospathogens.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjournal.ppat.1003051)

